# What can I do with Beseler Printmaker 35 enlarger



## hisbonics

I am new to this forum.  Already read many great posts.  Many many years ago I did some black and white darkroom photography as a hobby.  I took a class at a local college and I ended up setting up a darkroom in my bathroom just for fun to process the film but I would do the printing at the college.  I ended up getting an enlarger to try and print at home but never actually used it.  I have just taken it out along with all my boxed up equipment because my daughter is getting into photography and we are going to make a small darkroom in the back bathroom as a mother/daughter summer project.  The enlarger says Beseler Printmaker 35  and on the lamphouse it says Lamphouse for 6x7 enlarger on it.  It came with some color filters and such.  I know it is pretty old but I cannot figure out if it is used for color or black and white or both or what film it is used for or if the film does not matter.  It was so long ago, and I do not remember what I was told when I got, it was not new, but used.  Anyone out there know what we can use it for?  Any info you can offer would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## compur

The Printmaker 35 is normally used to print 35mm film.  It can be upgraded 
to print 120 film with formats up to 6x7. Yours may have been upgraded 
since it has a 6x7 lamp house.

Theoretically, any enlarger can print both color or B&W but color requires
either a special head with built-in, adjustable color filtration or, more 
tediously, a set of color printing filters that are manually inserted.  The 
Printmaker 35 is basically Beseler's entry-level enlarger and I wouldn't think  
it would make a good color enlarger.

In any case, I wouldn't worry about color printing just yet.  It's quite 
challenging for even experienced printers and has become rather expensive 
too.  B&W printing is definitely a better place to start (or resume as the
case may be).


----------



## hisbonics

Thank you for clarifying that.
I knew I would find someone that could answer me at this forum!

You have helped me a great deal.  Now we can move ahead with our darkroom setup and start soon on processing and printing photos.

Peace,
hisbonics


----------



## mvolborth

Hey, hisbonics- Please keep me posted as you set up the darkroom- I'm about to start the same project, and have my eye on the same enlarger. PLEASE let me know how every little thing works out!


----------



## Torus34

A reminder:

There is a 7-part series of articles on TPF covering b&w film from exposure through film development and contact printing to enlarging.  The darkroom sections are written in a simple step-by-step format which also includes lists of all the gear needed at each point.

Should you have any questions about anything in the articles, please PM me.  I know the author.


----------



## classcams

I would suggest print photo shots


----------



## ann

Also check out Ilford's website for step by step directions or there are a ton of books available these days for almost nothing to re-view and remind you of what you once did


----------



## jimrecht

Torus34 said:


> There is a 7-part series of articles on TPF covering b&w film from exposure through film development and contact printing to enlarging...
> Should you have any questions about anything in the articles, please PM me.  I know the author.



Hello:

I apologize for sending this as a reply and not as a PM. I am a new user and can't figure out how to send a PM. Could you provide me with the specific link to this 7-part series? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gary A.

Good luck with your project. You can find some pretty good deals on Craig's List for used darkroom equipment.


----------



## 480sparky

jimrecht said:


> ........Could you provide me with the specific link to this 7-part series?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Black & White Film Photography - A Beginner's Primer | Photography Forum
Black and White Film Photography - a Beginner's Primer Part II | Photography Forum
B&W Film Photography, Part III: Film Development | Photography Forum
B&W Film Photography, Part IV: Contact Printing | Photography Forum
B&W Film Photography, Part V: Enlarging | Photography Forum
B&W Film Photography, Part VI | Photography Forum
B&W Film Photography, Part VII: Filters | Photography Forum


It looks like some of them could stand a bit of editing.


----------



## Torus34

@480sparky



> It looks like some of them could stand a bit of editing.


 
Been quite a while since I wrote these.  Films and developers have changed.  I'll certainly check them out and do what I can to up-date and improve.  Thanks for the heads-up.  Regards.


----------

